# NEWBIE SAYIN ELLO...



## LNH (Jun 23, 2008)

Just thought i would post up with a hello to everyone 

bit of an intro.....

6`2.

21 stone ( dunno wot that is in kg :confused1: )

BF...probably higher than yours

39 yrs old.

been training on and off for last 25 years,

wed with 2 kids.

starting to realise that i aint 14 and invincible anymore........

so, planning to try and get my act together, get back in the gym and show some commitment to a fitter, leaner future.

hope i can count on some of you guys for encouragement and answers when i start to wobble off the road..... :thumbup1:

cheers,

rob


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

Welcome to the board mate. Use your kids as an incentive to push yourself...thats what i did. If you need help with diet PM PSCARB...if you need help showing your love to the board PM HACKSKII...if you need help smashing pasties PM TINYTOM. They will help you along the way. As a final thought though, if you need help with anger management, try to avoid Robsta...His stories always bring a smile to my face though.

Good luck on your journey.

That is all!


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

Welcome to the boards


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

welcome mate!

post up your diet and training in the correct forums or start up a journal as most members have done in the gallery, its good motivation

never to late to make a change!


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

welcome m8


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Welcome to the boards mate! It's a great feeling being invincible  ..

Although when I got run over I felt pretty mortal LOL


----------



## LNH (Jun 23, 2008)

Patch said:


> if you need help smashing pasties PM TINYTOM.


 :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

eh... ????

thanks for the welcome guys :thumbup1:


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

LNH said:


> :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> eh... ????
> 
> thanks for the welcome guys :thumbup1:


It will become evident mate...just wait till you hear his stories...funny as ....!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

lol.................Welcome to the board dude....................Are you from the States by chance?


----------



## LNH (Jun 23, 2008)

hackskii said:


> lol.................Welcome to the board dude....................Are you from the States by chance?


 thanks mate......na, sunny manchester 



Patch said:


> It will become evident mate...just wait till you hear his stories...funny as ....!


 nice one, laughter IS the best medicine ( pity it dont work for DOMS eh ? )


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome to the board mate.

6'2" and 21st! You're a big ol' boy aint ya!


----------



## LNH (Jun 23, 2008)

richardrahl said:


> Welcome to the board mate.
> 
> 6'2" and 21st! You're a big ol' boy aint ya!


Thanks mate.... not *all* fat luckily, :blush: :blush:

38" waist ( so some fat :whistling: )

49" chest

17" bi`s ( flexed )

26" quads

19" calves

so hoping to take about 6"s off the waist and share it out around the rest :thumb:


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

welcome bud


----------



## tree frog (Apr 3, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> Welcome to the boards mate! It's a great feeling being invincible  ..
> 
> Although when I got run over I felt pretty mortal LOL


Yeah.....I know what you mean it hurts like a bitch.....well at least when your conscious lol :confused1:

Welcome and hello


----------



## Stevie M (Jun 26, 2007)

Welcome mate!


----------



## sonofwacky (Apr 22, 2008)

hi m8 welcome.so u live in manchester then what did u think of all the rangers fans invading your city.not that am 1 maself though.just like to know what u thought of it.


----------



## LNH (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks 

not much of a footy fan mate, and although i live in Greater Manchester, am 14 miles outside city centre so wasn`t directly affected.....

not sure i understand the need to travel all the way to m/c though, to watch a footy match on a big screen, pay thru the nose for beer and accomodation then there is the cost of travelling as well.

From what ive seen and heard in the press it was poorly organised and a lack of facilities resulted in a lot of Rangers fans having to, err, make their own toilet arrangements and degrade themselves in public.

Why werent the facilities in place ? its not like they werent expected, the closest hotel with a free room that weekend was in BRADFORD.

Why didnt they organise the event in scotland ?

Im not saying they shouldn`t have come, cos its a free country and far be it from me to tell someone what they can or cant do, i just dont get it :confused1:

Me and 4 mates are going to watch the challenge cup in August at Wembley but we are going to the game and have tickets, i wouldn`t go to London to stand around in a town square and watch it on a big telly.

Like i say i dont get it really, im sure the atmosphere was great but not worth the time and expense to me.


----------



## sonofwacky (Apr 22, 2008)

aw well big man thanks .for reply hope u enjoye the forum m8


----------



## LNH (Jun 23, 2008)

thanks pal


----------



## 800fsboom (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi all just joined, about to start the long road!!! ha ha ha 34yrs 17 stone 6foot 1, put on a shed load of weight due to office job and an abundance of chinese takeaways!!! started a plan any advice or good threads to view would be great.

thanks


----------



## LNH (Jun 23, 2008)

hi mate, i love chinese takeaways too ( my biggest talent seems to be eating  ) anyway, start a new thread if you want to get hi`s off the guys on here :thumbup1:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

welcome


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the board


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

welcome mate


----------



## LNH (Jun 23, 2008)

andy51086 said:


> welcome mate


cheers chaps, its seems nice and friendly here, i may stay a while :beer:


----------

